# 8N Paint



## Dearbornford

Im looking for the paint color for my 52 8N it is a creamish beige not light gray IH white seems to match is that the color? I think Im going nuts I cant find this color and Im new to tractors always wanted an 8N now just trying to restore it any help would be great thank you
Bill


----------



## Morgan

http://www.8ntractors.com/ford_8n_tractor_paint_216_ctg.htm

Here you go, these are the original colors that your tractor came in. Welcome to the board


----------



## Dearbornford

Thanks Morgan so i quess Im looking for Ford Medium Grey. The light grey is to white


----------



## Morgan

yes the Ford Medium Grey is what you need. I dont know if you have a TSC around close but if so they should have the paint or can get it for you if not in stock.


----------



## Dearbornford

Thanks again Morgan.. Used to building show vehicles and hot rods new to tractors but enjoy the heck out of it. Love the site


----------



## PloughNman

Hi Bill-
Ask a hundred 8N owners what is the correct color scheme and you'll get a hundred different answers. That being said, there are three grays for Ford Tractors. The dark gray, the medium gray, and the light gray. The dark gray is for the 9N/2N; the medium gray is for the 8N, NAA, and Hundred Series; the light gray is for the Thousand Series. Now, here is what I use. I prefer the TISCO brand after doing my own research. TISCO TP-240-LF is the part number for Ford Medium Gray. FYI the FORD LIGHT GRAY number is TP-330-LF. Also, for the red/vermillion, I prefer the TISCO brand, however I like the IHC Red, not any of the Ford reds they offer. The TISCO IHC part number is TP-110LF. I found this shade of red matches almost perfectly to the original vermillion. The only thing closer is the actual IHC RED sold by IHC dealers if you can find it. TISCO sells a FORD RED; NEW HOLLAND RED; VERMILLION; and a MASSEY-FERGUSON RED; all way too orangy for my tastes. John Smith (www.8nFord.com) found an older GM DuPont Centari red from the 80's that he had made up for his tractors. So good luck and post back what you end up using...


Tim "PloughNman" Daley
*9N653I*
*8NI55I3*


----------



## chicobilly

I have a late 49 8n that was a dealer tractor. I purchaced from retired dealer mechanic. He bought the tractor in 57. From dealer. It is white on sheetmetal and redorange frame.fuel tank is cream. There is no grey. Not light medium or dark anywhere on my tractor. Old man said was light cream almost ih white when new. Pics from parades in the 70s show my tractor and a few other white ford 8 n dealers tractors between the common grey ones. Take a headlight off and look behind the wing. If it white thats alright you have a rare 8n.


----------



## Tre5009

Do u need to use a high temp red on the motor havin a hard time finding a 8n red high temp.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Tre5009 said:


> Do u need to use a high temp red on the motor havin a hard time finding a 8n red high temp.


No high temp needed for the engine..Exhaust manifold yes..edro:


----------



## Tre5009

Awesome, thank u....


----------

